
JCPenney's Grading System For Employees - mediagearbox
http://www.businessinsider.com/jcpenneys-grading-system-for-employees-2013-3
======
juan_juarez
Looks like a simple triage to me. I don't see an issue unless they're making
it publicly visible to your coworkers.

